# Preis-/Leistungskracher Multifunktionsdrucker gesucht



## C Punkt (28. Oktober 2010)

Hi zusammen, meine Eltern benötigen nen neuen Drucker (nehme meinen nämlich in meine neue wohnung) bzw. multifunktionsgerät, welcher/s kopieren kann (dann natürlich auch scannen und drucken) ohne dass der pc eingeschalten werden muss. Ich denke dass können mittlerweile fast alle, aber welcher ist vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis optimal im bereich von 60€ ? (ich denke das reicht doch für so ein gerät, ich meine wozu soll aufpreis denn da noch gut sein, mehr können die anderen doch auch nicht, außer laser oder sowas)

Außerdem ist unser faxgerät schon recht alt und nicht mehr markelos, wäre der aufpreis für einen mit faxfunktion preiswert? Wenns nicht allzuviel teurer wird, wäre auch so ein gerät echt klasse.

Was könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Per4mance (30. Oktober 2010)

ich hab vor nem jahr meinem onkel fürs geschäft nen MFC von brother gekauft, hat nen laserdrucker, und nen fax. bis jetzt läuft das teil problemlos.

preiss weiss ich grad nicht mehr aber so teuer war das garnicht.


----------



## Pacman Fan (1. November 2010)

Hallo C Punkt,

meine Eltern haben ein MFC von Brother (7420). Laserdrucker, Kopierer, Scannen und Faxen. Ein klassisches All-in-one Gerät. Aber preislich mit Sicherheit mehr als Euro 60,00.  @Areos rät ja auch zu einem solchem Gerät. Zu bedenken sind ja auch die Kosten für das Verbrauchsmaterial. Das Geld wird mit einer Tonerkartusche verdient.

BG, Pacman


----------



## C Punkt (1. November 2010)

hmm laser ist nicht nötig, er sollte nur zwei patronen (weiß, bunt) benötigen.. wisst ihr wieviel im schnitt der aufpreis zum wlan ist?


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2010)

Mit WLAN zB HP Photosmart C4780 Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

oder HP DeskJet F4580 Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  hier auch auf Lager: HP Deskjet F4580 (Tintenstrahldrucker /Kopierer /Scanner) WLAN

oder Epson Stylus SX420W WiFi-Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2010)

Im Tintenstrahlerbereich würde ich zu Canon raten, haben auch sonst gute Drucker und Scanner. Was die Tintenpatronen angeht würde ich definitiv auf getrennte Tintentanks setzen, sonst verschwendet man bei Farbausdrucken zu viel Tinte. Hier mal der Canon PIXMA MP560 , mit WLan


----------



## C Punkt (3. November 2010)

@Herbboy hat ein deskjet fax? und ist ein photosmart gut für jemand, der keine photos druckt? ist nicht ein officejet für meine eltern das richtige?

oder der pixma  mx 320, aber der hat glaub kein WLAN..


----------

